
Longitudinal Analysis of Public Perception of Opportunities, Challenges of IoT - infodocket
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0209472
======
DyslexicAtheist
sentiment analysis between 2009-2016. I'd argue that public perception has
gotten a lot worse since then. People are waking up to the facts of
databreaches, botnets, risks to ICS and even in consumer-land public mood is
turning thanks to media spelling out the risks

